# First code



## C.T.E.M.R. (Jan 1, 2011)

So december 31 2010 i was on duty 4 am to 6 pm, about an hour into my shift which was right around 5 am or so, our tones went out and as i was getting my boots on..... Well it ruined my day....... we were dispatched to My address for a cpr in progress..... What a mess we were on scene in less than 3 minutes from the call... We arrived to my mother doing compressions on my father..... I took care of my mom and brother as well as my crew... got the supplies etc... but let them take him to the hospital and i went off duty... we defibbed four times before leaving my house and they shocked him twice on the way.... Continued cpr 45 mins straight from time of call to T.O.D.
unfortunatley he didnt make it... but he has had a history of heart issues since 1996 when he died in an ambulance and was brought back thanks to a defib. All in all it hasn't been the best week but things are getting much better as i have the support of his fire dept as as well as my ambulance crews.
SO to all of you who think your day sucks, please just remember this... It can always get worse


Anyway Happy New years to you all...


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jan 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear that, that's every EMT's worst nightmare


----------



## lex (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your father, and sorry that you had to be a part of the experience from our side. Definately one of the most dreaded tone outs of us can experience. Glad to hear that you have support from your crew and also from the fire department. I may be speaking out of turn here, but from what I've seen from the members of this forum, you've got a great support system here should you feel you need it as well. Here's hoping that 2011 is a better year for you and yours.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a feeling that my rig will be at the service, my crew and his are behind me and my family, the only thing keeping me from quitting ems is it was his support that got me started, and that i know he will suffer no longer.


----------



## lex (Jan 1, 2011)

I won't profess to even imagine the emotions that you are feeling right now, but I would encourage you not to give up on EMS, at least not right now. If you feel the need to step away for a while, take a leave. Allow yourself time to gather your thoughts once things have settled somewhat. You are the only one who knows the ultimate reason that you put forth the time and the effort to obtain your training, but there was a reason for that, and from what you said, it sounds like your father was a part of that reasoning. Right now you need to take the time that you need to take care of yourself, not be worrying about decisions regarding your work situation.


----------



## firetender (Jan 2, 2011)

Now, you, more than most, really understand that we're ALL working on someone close to us. Not only could most any of us be in your shoes at some time, but an emotional impact as strong could hit when least expected.

In that sense, you're also better equipped today to be a responsive medic because you fully understand BOTH sides now. 

I'm sorry for your loss but also want to remind you that through the Grace of the Great Whatever you were allowed to participate in your Dad's last moments along with some family. Not only were you able to participate but you played an immediate and crucial role in your family's healing.

The truth is the system of which EMS is a part is designed to impart such crucial moments to strangers. Maybe the luck of the draw for you and your future patients, in the long term, will not have been all that unlucky.

IMHO the way it works is you'll be carrying a piece of this and your father into every call you run; I hope you see the gift.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Jan 2, 2011)

firetender said:


> Now, you, more than most, really understand that we're ALL working on someone close to us. Not only could most any of us be in your shoes at some time, but an emotional impact as strong could hit when least expected.
> 
> In that sense, you're also better equipped today to be a responsive medic because you fully understand BOTH sides now.
> 
> ...



Firetender that just made my day!!! And ill be back in my truck in about a week.  getting my new blue light for my car tommorow, grill leds in a week , gotta deck it out the way we had planned to ill have pics up soon. ANd i know none of us actually know each other but i really but i really appreciate the support!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 5, 2011)

Nolan, I just saw this post, so I'm a few days late but i wanted to pass along my deepest sympathy to you and your family, and the whole crew that was on this sad call.

Working on one of our own, or a member of the family, can be devastating. 

Please, spend as much quality time with your family as you can and know that everyone did their best for your dad.


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 13, 2011)

My dearest condolences to you and your family, I'm sure your dad would rather you been there then not. I'd bet your family feels the same way.


----------

